# Need best headphones within 2k



## shreymittal (Nov 15, 2012)

Need best headphones within 2k I have considered 3 pairs:-
1 Monster Ibeats by Dr Dre
2 Tekfusion Twinwoofers
3 JBL Tempo on ear head phones
I am a bass lover..


----------



## audiophilic (Nov 15, 2012)

As a 8-month user of Tekfusion Twinwoofers, I can safely recommend it to you. They are the only ones this list that has a real value for money. 

Otherwise, buy all and find out for yourself. To me, audio listening is just another experiment. You can't say any in-ear headphone is better than another unless you find it out for yourself.

If you live in bangalore like myself, do get a demo of Twinwoofers prior to buying, which is what i did before getting one.


----------



## ratul (Nov 15, 2012)

shrey75 said:


> Need best headphones within 2k I have considered 3 pairs:-
> 1 Monster Ibeats by Dr Dre
> 2 Tekfusion Twinwoofers
> 3 JBL Tempo on ear head phones
> I am a bass lover..



take that $#!tty Ibeats out first, my bro got those, and are really overpriced mud-sounding earphones i ever used, no soundstage, no emphasis on vocals, just bass and more uncontrolled bass..
From the list, go with tekfusion, but as you live in noida, go to SMC international @ nehru place, and buy the soundmagic E10 @1.5k, truly awsm for their price..
Tekfusion has'nt got that great aftersales service, but you can anytime go to smc and they replace soundmagic hand-to-hand, so a very good warranty period and after-sales service...


----------



## azzu (Nov 16, 2012)

well have been using twinwoofers from last 4-5 months .. 
awesome balanced IEM's , excellent bang for the buck ..
highly recommended


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey buddy i also need one ,can any one suggest me any online store to buy these twinwoofers





azzu said:


> well have been using twinwoofers from last 4-5 months ..
> awesome balanced IEM's , excellent bang for the buck ..
> highly recommended


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 16, 2012)

^you can buy them from flipkart. Most reliable service.


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks ratul for the help. My sis was insisting me to buy ibeats. but what about jbl tempo headphones? i am going to buy from flipkart not from nehru place i saw them on there website they are of Rs 2180/- and flipkart its Rs 2080/- and i am going to use it for my galaxy y.


----------



## ratul (Nov 16, 2012)

shrey75 said:


> thanks ratul for the help. My sis was insisting me to buy ibeats. but what about jbl tempo headphones? i am going to buy from flipkart not from nehru place i saw them on there website they are of Rs 2180/- and flipkart its Rs 2080/- and i am going to use it for my galaxy y.



Well i am not sure about those JBL Tempo, as far as i remember, i heard those in one of the digital shops in ambience mall, and they were quite good, but felt that bass was too overpowering the mids and highs, but they were not burned-in and i listened just one song, so that's a small review time only..

And flipkart is offering the E10m, i.e. with mic, which might not work on your galaxy y..
You can check on *homeshop18 @ 1.5k*, though currently out of stock..


----------



## azzu (Nov 16, 2012)

Flipkarts the best place to get Twinwoofers 
i particularly love the packaging of Twinwoofers saying "Made in China  , Designed in india "  classy ...
well iam selling off my Twinwoofers if anyones intrested .. Check the bazaar section for my thread..


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 28, 2012)

@ratul just bought SoundMagic E10 from smc international for 1.6k and they are awsme man what an sound quality they provide at this price truly v.f.m


----------

